# Just Picked  This One Up,cleaned Up Nice



## jungleterry (Feb 8, 2016)

I found this Murray eliminator ,,pretty dirty and a lot of surface rust ,think i got it just in time because no permanent damage.My friend had two rolls of original NOS handle bar tape and now i found a correct set of pedals .On there way .Before and after pictures added .Ive been told this is a nice bike to have .Im happy for sure.Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 8, 2016)

That did clean up nice! That's one you don't see everyday.


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 10, 2016)

Well , are pedals came today and now the bike is complete . We are so glad to have the eliminator all back to its original condition  and clean as it can be . Thank you cabe for your help . Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm so jealous of that springer sissy bar and pad. Looks awesome! You did amazing job.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2016)

SWEEEEET!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> SWEEEEET!



I'm a prewar guy but can respect the hell out of something like this.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 12, 2016)

That bike is freakin wicked cool!!!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 12, 2016)

Okay, I see two hand brake levers and front chain ring.  What does the second "shifter" do? Inquiring minds wanna know. lol


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 14, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Okay, I see two hand brake levers and front chain ring.  What does the second "shifter" do? Inquiring minds wanna know. lol



Nice work on bringing it back.

Mark


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 14, 2016)

thank you ,had to try and it was worth all the effort .The right lever works the rear brake and the left does the front to answer a earlier question about the brake levers.


----------



## Intense One (Feb 21, 2016)

Now that bike has character!  Great find and great job getting it all clean and sparkly!  Now, go ride that gem!


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 21, 2016)

jungleterry said:


> thank you ,had to try and it was worth all the effort .The right lever works the rear brake and the left does the front to answer a earlier question about the brake levers.



So both the hand levers and the shifter levers work the brakes?   FWIW i saw one of them on pawnstars....lol.


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 21, 2016)

yep i did take it for a little ride ,cool bike ,dosnt feel like any other bike i have .Its a keeper.


----------

